# Abu Garcia 7700 CT Morrum



## Dghev73 (May 15, 2016)

I have a Abu Garcia 7700CT Morrum for sale. The reel is used. $275 obo.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Views of both sideplates and spool would be nice . . .


----------



## Dghev73 (May 15, 2016)

ez2cdave said:


> Views of both sideplates and spool would be nice . . .


Sorry for the doubles. Trying to figure this thing out.


----------



## Dghev73 (May 15, 2016)

Any offers?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

The Rules here state that we are not allowed to make "offers" on items posted for sale.
If you want to lower the price that is for you to decide.
Good Luck,
TjB


----------



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

That rule is no longer in effect. Offers are fine as long as the seller hasn't said "no offers".


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Yes, and no. 

1. No counteroffers unless the seller clearly says he's willing to entertain them. If you start junking up a thread by trying to argue someone down who doesn't want to, your posts will be deleted.

By saying "Any offers?," it's implied that the seller's willing to lower the price and negotiate on the item.


----------



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

Or perhaps in the original post when he says "OBO".


----------



## Friedrich (May 23, 2016)

225$ to my door?


----------



## Friedrich (May 23, 2016)

I'll do 225$ including shipping...


----------



## Friedrich (May 23, 2016)

Hello? Is this reel still for sale?


----------

